# Rotors, Safety Scam



## Hoser (Nov 1, 2015)

I recently got a 2006 Altima.
In really good shape, only 60k.
The mechanic said I need new rotors all the way around to pass the inspection/safety
Of course he wanted to do the work.
I disagree, the fronts look ok.
What do you think?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the pads are okay, I don't see why it wouldn't pass a safety inspection, assuming the rotors were measured and met the minimum thickness specs. They do exhibit a lot of glazing, so I would highly recommend resurfacing or replacing the rotors if or when you need new brake pads.


----------



## Harbs (Jun 23, 2015)

There isn't a lip or excessive wear, if you could do it yourself I would recommend it, it would be much cheaper and the mechanic couldn't say no if that was the only reason he wouldn't pass it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Not sure how inspection is set up in your state, but in VA, the state police oversee the inspection process. Here, you can report them if you feel they are being dishonest.


----------

